# HAUNTED RADIO'S EERIE EASTER SHOW: hauntcon, mhc, haunted lagoon, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate our annual Eerie Easter with news on Hauntcon, Midwest Haunters Convention, the Haunted Lagoon, and more!!

Then, we spin you around the Vortex with an Easter song performed by Vincent Price, and on Retched Radio, we air the tale of a robot with the partial brain of a murderer gone wild. All of this and more including several Easter goodies on the March 27 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-032713.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

